# My current routine What dya think?



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Mon/Wed Biceps, Chest, Shoulders.

Biceps.

EZ-curl bar. Repeat EZ curl using 21's method.

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Dumbbell Curls.

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Hammer Curls.

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Chest.

Dumbell Flat Bench Presses.

4 sets of 6 -10 reps

Machine Fly's

4 sets of 6 - 10 reps

Flat bench cable crossovers

4 sets of 6 - 10 reps

Machine Chest Press

4 sets of 6 - 10 reps

Incline Bench Press.

4 sets of 6 - 10 reps.

Shoulders.

Arnold presses.

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Cable Lateral Raises.

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Rear Deltoid Flyes.

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Dumbell Shrugs ( Trapezius)

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Standing Lateral Raises

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Seated Bent over Dumbbell Laterals

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Tues/Thursday

Back.

Wide Grip Chins.

Total of 50 reps

Lateral pulldowns

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Seated Pulley Row.

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

One Arm Dumbell Rows

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Triceps.

Tricep Pushdowns.

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Reverse Pushdown.

4 sets of 6 - 10 reps reps.

Tricep Extension.

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 sets

Lying cross face extensions

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Forearms.

Wrist Curls.

1st set 10 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 10 reps

Reverse EZ Bar Curl.

1st set 10 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 10 reps

Reverse Dumbell wrist curls.

1st set 10 reps

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 10 reps

Legs.

Leg Press.

1st set 15 reps

2nd set 12 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Leg extension

1st set 15 reps

2nd set 12 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

Leg Curls

1st set 15 reps

2nd set 12 reps

3rd set 10 reps

4th set 8 reps

30 minutes instinct ab training


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, for me I feel that the cable stuff is kindof a waste. I feel that if you can go heavy and lift hard the cable stuff and flys are pushing twards overtraining. That would be 20 sets and I feel this is too much. I would lift heavy on bench and inclines for a total of 10 sets (not counting a warm up) and then 2 sets of flys to stretch the chest after it is pumped.

Your biceps is that ez curl bar 21's and standing curls for 8 sets?

Shoulders:

24 sets. Kindof a bit much.

Do the Arnold presses for 4-5 sets not counting warm up. Last set failure.

Side lateral for 4 sets 8-12 reps, I like doing these slow as I get better development like that.

traps are cool how you have it.

Rear delt, 4 sets 8-12 would be ok. Remember the rear delts get bombed on bent over rows no need to overtrain here.

So 8 sets for rear is too many and 8 sets for side lateral is too many too.

If you feel like you are undertraining then I would recommend going to failure on your last set especially on the bench, inclines and the military presses.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

16 sets for back. I would tone it down a bit, either alternate pullups every other week with the pulldowns or tone it back to 3 sets pullups last set to failure and 3 sets of pulldowns.

I am not sure how many sets of pullups you are getting on your sets with the 50 reps. I would also keep the pullups and pulldowns in front of the head as behind the neck can promote rotator problems especially when done heavy.

Legs are good but you are only doing 12 sets on legs which are the most used muscle on the body (supporting your weight) and like 20 sets for shoulders. If you are only going to do 12 sets then I would recommend doing squats. The best legs I have ever seen the guy only did deep squats only for quad. Quite impressive his legs were.

If you are going to do leg press then I would add a hack squat in there. Arms, I will comment on later.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Arms:

Triceps, My favorite.

There are 3 heads to the triceps. Your doing 2 diffrent pushdown exercises for a total of 8 sets and 2 lying tricep exercises 8 sets as well. The problem is you are overtraining 2 heads and not really hitting the 3 head of the arm.

How about this.

Start with scull crushers/lying tricep extensions. 4 sets of 8-12 reps. Every other week you can trade off close grip bench instead if you like.

Standing tricep extensions will hit the top/inner head. What is nice about this exercise is the fact that when the arm is overhead the tricep is pre-stretched and therefore when you do the exercise the tricep should get a good pump and workout. 8=12 reps for 4 sets.

Pushdowns will hit the outside bottom of the tricep and should be done as a finishing exercise as the tricep is not stretched and you can go heavy on this with little joint pain. Should be done slow though and pretty strict. 8-12 reps for 4 sets.

All 3 heads are hit with the above routine and at 12 sets, you are done. If you are in a hurry, you can do the above routine and just do 9 sets but you will have to go to failure on your last set.

One week if you want to mix it up do close grip bench, bar dips and kick backs or standing dumbell overhead extensions.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry, did not hit the chest.

Chest my stronget bodypart

I do bench press first as I want to be the strongest in them so I do these first. I go heavy after working my way up saving my strength for the last set which is to failure using a spotter with a liftoff. I time it so I am warmed up and peak strength on the last set. I make no more than 50 lb jumps and take 5-6 sets to get to the last workset to failure.

Then I do inclines for 4 sets 8-12 reps.

You can do like my brother does and alternating inclines first then bench and he also alternates from dumbell to barbell as well so he is only doing flat bench with bar 2 times a month and dumbell bench 2 times a month. This might make for a more rounded chest workout. You can also do a set or two of flies but I dont like doing those as I feel I could blow out a rotator and cant seem to justify risking injury over exercise.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do feel that you need to take more time off and only do each bodypart once a week. It takes 5 days for the central nervous system to recouperate, especially after training heavy. You will be stronger and bigger if you train each bodypart once a week. Also I would change your routine around to something like this.

Monday: Chest and tricept

Tuesday: back and bicep

Wednesday: legs

Thursday: Shoulders

Abs and calves and forearms can be done every day.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

gotta admit hacksii thats fu**in good advice you just gave i'll be usin that to cheers my man!


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Hackskii first of all thanks for putting in the time for studying my workout, much appreciated bro. Your advice is always top notch and I will be making the amendments to the program that you suggested. Most of the exercises that I use come from arnies book. I have only just put this workout together so haven't done it yet, thats why I put it up for you guys to have a look at. I start it tomorrow so I will put those changes in and keep you updated on my progress. Once again thanks for the input bro.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No problem, you can e-mail me or just post and I will give you my 2 cents worth. That goes for all. I did not get your bicep routine though.

Strength training is diffrent than body building but I kindof do abit of both.


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Cheers mate, biceps is ez curl 12,10,10,8 and then repeat that using the 21's method 7 bottom range of motion, 7 top range, 7 full range.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Biceps. You are doing 3 exercises for the standing curls.

1. Standing ez curl

2. 21s ez curl

3. Dumbbell.

These are all similar in that they all are a standing curling exercises.

I would do:

Standing ez curl for 4 sets 8-12 reps.

Preacher curl ez or strait bar 4 sets 8-12 reps

Hammer curls with dumbbell 4 sets 8-12 reps.

12 sets total for biceps doing this once a week.

Or

21s for 3 sets.

Hammer curls 3 sets for 8-12 reps.

Seated isolation curls on a bench 3 sets 8-12 reps.

Reverse curls for 2 to 3 sets 8-12 reps.

12 sets total for biceps again doing this once a week and

you can alternate weeks if you prefer.

You can alternate with the ez for a wide grip one week or narrow grip.

Wide will hit the inside and narrow will hit the outside of the bicep.


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

cheers hackskii you the man.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

is that true wide grip hits the inside and narrow hits the outside?

is that on standing ez curl or ez preacher?

does standing ez curl work brachialis or bicep brachii?

thanks hackskii


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, this is true. think about it, no better yet try it.

Try a couple of sets with a strait bar and use a really wide grip. You should feel it on the inside of the bicep. At the top of the lift you should feel it at the peak or top of the bicep. At the bottom of the lift you should feel it in the lower biceps. All muscles constrict. All muscles actually contract. No muscles push! If the grip is wide then when pulling the natural movement is kindof pulling the grip (hands) into itself to make the movement. This would work the inside of the bicep. If the elbows are wide and the grip is narrow the outside of the bicep is hit especially if the palms are facing down.

When you did upright rows and felt the bicep, didnt you feel it on the outside? I would be willing to bet yes. This is because you were focusing more on the bicep than the shoulder, although the bicep would be hit indirectly. If you do upright rows and concentrate not on the hands but the elbows then you will concentrate more on the front delt. You will get more reps on pullups if you think of the elbows going down than pulling the hands down. Dont know why but it just works like that.

For the hands to come to the body would have to hit the bicep to complete the movement. Likewise if the hands were to extend from the body the tricep would come into play.

Just try it and see how it feels to take a wide grip and a narrow grip. Go to failure and let me know.

As far as does standing ez curl work brachialis or bicep brachii?

I dont know and am not a physical therapist or personal trainer, just an old time weight lifter with some spare time and 2 cents worth of knowledge. Thats it!

Here is a link for your bicep brachii:

http://www.exrx.net/Muscles/BicepsBrachii.html

Here is a link for your Brachialis:

http://www.exrx.net/Muscles/Brachialis.html

I know that there is 2 heads to the bicep and above would work both.

Actually found a web site that has alot of exercises and with video's. Have not really checked this out but here are some exercises:

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ForeArmWt.html#anchor167908

Cheers!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is why I like supinating curls. You use more weight in the most natural position. More weight = more results.

Using dumbells starting with palms facing your body and about halfway through the movement, you turn your palms facing up. Do 8 to 12 reps. One arm at a time baby. Your bicept will be sore and so will your traps.

Just use a belt if your back is jacked. Go heavy up until you get hurt. No pain no gain. Ouch


----------

